# Vera Wang Rock Princess?



## darkishstar (May 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried this perfume? I LOVE Vera Wang's Princess perfume, the one that comes in the purple bottle.

Sephora: Vera Wang Rock Princess: Women's Fragrance
This is Vera Wang's newest one. Has anyone gone to a Sephora recently and tested this? I want to know what you think of it.

I personally LOVE the packaging, I LOVE rocker stuff. The look is so up my alley, I just want to know more about the fragrance.


----------



## CheeSauce (May 11, 2009)

I have been wondering about this one too! I guess I have to head down to Sephora and try it. I really love Vera Wang Princess, it's the only thing I use.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2009)

I sniffed it while I was there this past weekend.  It reminds me a lot of VW Princess, but not as soft, if that makes any sense.  If I had the extra cash lying around, I'd probably pick it up.


----------



## AmberLilith (Jan 23, 2010)

I really liked this but can't find it in stores near me any more  -might have to try online.


----------



## revinn (Jan 25, 2010)

I smelled a lot of raspberry in it. In the dry down, it smelled like fruity gum. I don't really see the rocker influence..love the bottle though.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 25, 2010)

I just bought this blindly - picking it up Thursday, if no-one has posted anything by then I'll post a review


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2010)

I have it, I like it. It's heavy, it's not a daytime during summer perfume, it's a cold weather (IMO) perfume because of how heavy it can be. 

Boyfriend REALLY likes it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 26, 2010)

I have princess and love it. It's sort of similar to that but I like it more. I've been wanting to get it but it's always sold out.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 26, 2010)

I love this scent...better than princess. I've put glam princess on my wish list; I might just be obssessed with Vera Wang.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 27, 2010)

i quite like this! i have the original and love it. this one smelled similar to me but with pineapple or grapefruit smell added.... or maybe it was just me who got that? also like miami glow but not quite as good.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jan 28, 2010)

I got an email from Sephora for a free sample and it smelled a lot fruitier I believe.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

I did not like this at all. It smelled like...a druggie's dirty house? Yeah, it does go by "rock" by it was really strong smelling.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, so I picked it up today - a few days late, but I have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I totally get the "grunge rock" scent to this perfume by comparison to her other Princess editions, its darker and spicier than the original rather light fruity floral Princess and Flower Princess. Its sweet but powdery (right up my alley!!), fruity, softly floral in the background, but deep & woody and slightly musky in the base with a distinctly spicy note, its not a *light* perfume and I'm pretty sure wont be everyones cup of tea. I love it though, I bought the 100ml bottle and am really pleased I did - this one suits me perfectly


----------



## Soundclash (May 12, 2010)

I'm horrible at scent descriptions and do not have the orginal but I do enjoy it and don't mind wearing it in the summer during the day.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 12, 2010)

I did finally get this a few months ago and I really like it.  It is a little more "glam", so I usually don't wear it during the daytime.

Now I want the other new one!


----------



## panda0410 (May 12, 2010)

^^haha, I know the feeling!! I'm lemming two at the moment, Gucci Flora and Givenchy Eaudemoiselle - got some minis of both and love them, they are both on my to purchase list!! Speaking of Glam, I tried the Glam Princess a few days ago, my recommendation for anyone with the original Princess would be not to bother with Glam Princess, its just like the original only it reminds me of an EDT version.... very disappointing


----------

